# Bad breath



## Chelsea's Mom (Nov 8, 2008)

Any advise as to how I get rid of doggie breath. I feed Canadae and her teeth are sparkling white, no tartar.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Does it smell like empty stomach? Danny's breath can get like that because he has a high metabolism and when it's time to eat, his breath can be pretty bad. I found that if I feed a fish and potato recipe (I feed California Natural), it is too low calorie for him. If I keep him on the lamb and rice or chicken and rice, he does better.


----------



## Chelsea's Mom (Nov 8, 2008)

Empty stomach? I only feed once a day in the evening. My other dog (mutt) has tuna breath. Same food, Lamb and rice Canadae. I'll have to take another sniff to try and describe it.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Try feeding morning and evening. Many times, stomach acids will cause bad breath. Besides, you'd get pretty hungry if you got food only once in a 24-hour period, wouldn't you?


----------



## Chelsea's Mom (Nov 8, 2008)

*Still stinly*

So I took the advice of the previous post and have started feeding morning and night. They both still have stinky breath. Sugar has tuna breath and Chelsea just has dog breath. I did switch to chicken and rice Canadae, the lamb gave Chelsea mooshy poo. 

GGrrr, I guess I need to start brushing, that should be interesting


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Chelsea's Mom said:


> So I took the advice of the previous post and have started feeding morning and night. They both still have stinky breath. Sugar has tuna breath and Chelsea just has dog breath. I did switch to chicken and rice Canadae, the lamb gave Chelsea mooshy poo.
> 
> GGrrr, I guess I need to start brushing, that should be interesting


 
If her teeth are clean, the bad breath is not a dental issue. Most bad breath issues in dogs are digestive. I would suggest adding probiotics. I have not had bad breath in my dogs since I have used probiotics daily and I never brush teeth.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Selka only has bad breath when we go for periods of time without adding yogurt to his food. He also gets gas when I don't. I forgot it the last time I got groceries and WHEW! Stinky!
I am getting plenty of plain yogurt Sat. when I get groceries!! Thanks PG!


----------



## Chelsea's Mom (Nov 8, 2008)

How much yogurt do you give?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Chelsea's Mom said:


> How much yogurt do you give?


I use a heaping teaspoon up to a tablespoon. It depends on how generous I am feeling!


----------

